# test kits



## a rix (10 Oct 2015)

Hi guys could you recommend me a good set of test kits ive not got the tank running as yet iam wanting to get everything i will need before i go wet.

Many thanks Anthony rix


----------



## foxfish (11 Oct 2015)

What would you like to test? PH is easy with a little digital pen but it is generally excepted amongst  forum members that a lot of liquid test kits don't work very well and are very likly to give false reading.
It seems that most test kits can be influenced by other factors or chemical within the tank and won't pass you the true infomatsion you are looking for!


----------



## a rix (11 Oct 2015)

I wasn't really sure what i needed to test for i was hoping someone could steer me in the right direction regarding this


----------



## Martin in Holland (11 Oct 2015)

Test kits are useless in a planted tank, the only thing you can test for is Nitrite (in the beginning to see if it's safe for fish), pH (a pen is the best option for this) and KH (I use Salifert).


----------



## PARAGUAY (11 Oct 2015)

API for price,accuracy and reviews(latest Nathan Hill PFK)


----------



## a rix (11 Oct 2015)

Really:  Thats really good to hear coming from a full reef tank which I had to test for everything weekly and some daily. I will be quite nice to only have to test two things.


----------



## Martin in Holland (12 Oct 2015)

You only test for KH and pH to tune in your CO2, after that's done you seldom have to test..... I think my last time I've tested was 3 months ago, plants tell you what is wrong, just need to learn to listen to them.


----------

